# Any Ottawa members been to the open mic night a Baseline Station?



## 2manyGuitars

My band isn't getting together nearly as often as I 'd like. The tuesday night jam at Baseline Station is one of the few non-acoustic jams I've seen posted. Anyone have any experience with it?

Also any other jams/open mics you would recommend in the area (acoustic or electric)?


----------



## zdogma

I haven't been to that one. I have been to the Rainbow on Sunday afternoons a couple of times. It was OK. Here's the calendar:

Entertainment Schedule - The Rainbow - www.therainbow.ca - Ottawa's Legendary Home of the Blues -

I find it a bit intimidating because I never seem to know anyone, but you might like it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I've heard that if you're not "one of the gang", it's a little tough to get in on the Rainbow jams.


----------



## zdogma

Yeah, that's it. You can play but you have to be pushy or know someone.


----------



## Guest

Is the Rainbow jam being run by a slightly high strung drummer named Bob? Likes Ska and old Brit Rock stuff? If so: I can introduce you. I was doing a Ska thing with him 2 years ago (I know he was running the jams then). That said: I don't find the Rainbow jam all that fun.

I've never played the Baseline Station one but if you guys wanted to do a group outing one time I can probably swing a night out of the house. At least then you'd have some GC peeps to play with.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Rehearsal was canceled tonight (3rd week in a row) so I'm itching to play.
I may head out there tomorrow to at least have a look around.


----------



## nonreverb

2manyGuitars said:


> Rehearsal was canceled tonight (3rd week in a row) so I'm itching to play.
> I may head out there tomorrow to at least have a look around.


Hey Scott,

The jams at the Rainbow on Sunday...and Irene's on Thursday are both what I would call semi open. Both of them are a bit old boys club and open concept. The reasoning is that they try to get guys up who have at least a decent ability in a jam setting. I know it sounds elitist but I think both of them have suffered from jammers getting up on no ability and a little liquid courage. These places try to attract patrons who will also watch and drink as well as play...particularly Irene's as many really good players hang there Thursdays. Both the host bands contain members who are excellent musicians which can be intimidating to many potential jammers but hey, that's how you get better. 
I haven't been to Bassline's jam yet. Let me know how it goes if you make it out there. R.


----------



## mhammer

You know, I've been living just a couple of blocks from Baseline Station for 8 years now (part of which was when Mike and Natalie McCormick established the location as Bourbon Street), and I have yet to set foot in the place. I keep meaning to attend one of the Open Mic nights. Perhaps one of these days, in between stupid paper cuts to my fret hand, I should. Twist my arm.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Went last week. It was...

interesting.

Probably going again tomorrow with the other guitarist from my band.


----------



## zdogma

Interesting good or interesting bad?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

zdogma said:


> Interesting good or interesting bad?


Not quite sure.








That's why we're headed back.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

what's the setup? stand in drummer? bass player? amps there, clean, overdriven?


----------



## Shiny_Beast

went rthere tonight, nothing going on, they say it's Tuesday night


----------



## bscott

Well then why don't we go next Tuesday night?? Any one else up to it??

Brian


----------



## mhammer

I'll try and be there.


----------



## Brennan

Unfortunately I'm busy most Tuesday nights, or I'd head down as well.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I saw someone last Tuesday, toomanyguitars I think, can't rmember handle. If a bunch of members of the forum were showing up I'd drag my guitar along too. I only stayed for the first hour (one beer) so I still don't know how it works, if the drums and bass will stand in with ya etc...

The host guitar player is pretty wild.


----------



## mhammer

So, are any of you going tonight?


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I"m heading over now for a beer, not bringing my guitar, yet...


----------



## Shiny_Beast

Well, that was short lived. Got there, place was packed, nowwhere to really cozy up to the bar for a solo pint so I turned around and left. That place isn't big enough.


----------



## bagpipe

Shiny_Beast said:


> Well, that was short lived. Got there, place was packed, nowwhere to really cozy up to the bar for a solo pint so I turned around and left. That place isn't big enough.


Maybe the place was packed with GuitarsCanadians >?


----------



## mhammer

When I hadn't heard from anyone here by 8:30, I bailed, figuring nobody would be there. It IS a tiny place. That's why when it was Bourbon St. and tried to bring in more substantial acts it tanked. Presumably one day they can expand into one of the spaces on either side of them and have enough seating to accommodate folks.

Well, I will try again next Tuesday.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

The night it was packed was an exception. Apparently it was their 4th anniversary party.
It's usually a little more laid back.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I might try again tomorrow then


----------



## mhammer

You should probably hold off until the NHL playoffs are over. I drive by there nearly everynight, and the big screen is on all the time these days. Should it be the case that both Canadian teams are eliminated (though perish THAT thought!), you can expect to see normal musical activities resume.


----------

